# Dizzy spells



## addie25

What causes the dizzy spells? Even just laying here I am feeling very dizzy. Should I call my doctor??


----------



## booboo42

not sure - i didn't really get this. maybe you should call your doctor and get your blood pressure checked etc. xx


----------



## Miss MellyG

Your blood pressure lowers during the 2nd tri as your body tries to keep up with the increase in blood supply for your babies, Still go get checked out incase it goes too low. 

Thinking of you

Mel x


----------



## addie25

Thanks I go to my doctor Monday but if I I start feeling dizzy again I'll call earlier than that.


----------



## MummybearD

Miss MellyG said:


> Your blood pressure lowers during the 2nd tri as your body tries to keep up with the increase in blood supply for your babies, Still go get checked out incase it goes too low.
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> Mel x

I am in the 1st tri , but i just started getting these spells at 9w. i 'm expecting on baby. any suggestions. I have no doctor as i have no insurance. will only be able to see one mid jan. please help ....Mel and anyone who knows something:cry:


----------



## addie25

It is something you want to talk to a doctor about because you need to make sure your blood pressure is not low. My blood pressure was fine so my doctor said that it is just because the blood isn't going to my head. I did go in earlier to check it out and I have an apt today.


----------



## MummybearD

addie25 said:


> It is something you want to talk to a doctor about because you need to make sure your blood pressure is not low. My blood pressure was fine so my doctor said that it is just because the blood isn't going to my head. I did go in earlier to check it out and I have an apt today.

so what can a person do if blood isn't going to the head?


----------



## addie25

They can get dizzy LOL they didn't give me a cure just said blood isn't going to your head as frequently and if I get 2 dizzy I will be sent to a neurologist.


----------



## MummybearD

addie25 said:


> They can get dizzy LOL they didn't give me a cure just said blood isn't going to your head as frequently and if I get 2 dizzy I will be sent to a neurologist.

I wish they would say a cure.I'd stand on my head if that would help :haha:


----------



## Nbkxu4a

I had massive dizzy spells. Went to the doctor- had lots of blood tests- all perfect. So dizzy is just another symptom to add to the ever growing list. The most important part was they took my blood test when sitting and then again when standing. A nurse can do that and that is worth doing... 

Hope that helps - try n


----------



## Nbkxu4a

Sorry was saying try not to worry and rest lots
Xx


----------



## loveacupcake

Make sure you are well hydrated. I had a few of these dizzy spells and found out dehydration is most likely the cause. If it gets worse and you start throwing up you have to go get an IV of fluids put in. Not fun. I thought I was drinking enough but your needs increase with a baby... or two! I drink about 1.5 litres a day to 2 litres. I got a big water bottle and track it that way.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Ideal BP is 110/70. You can have your BP checked at your local pharmacy at one of those BP machines, if you are worried about accuracy ask the tech to unplug the machine and wait for 30 seconds. This will recalibrate the machine.. The scary BP level for pregnant women is 140/90.


----------



## booboo42

Mom.to.Many said:


> Ideal BP is 110/70. You can have your BP checked at your local pharmacy at one of those BP machines, if you are worried about accuracy ask the tech to unplug the machine and wait for 30 seconds. This will recalibrate the machine.. The scary BP level for pregnant women is 140/90.

it actually depends on your own baseline BP there is not a general safe level. mine was as high as 179/113 but my twins are just fine, i just needed extra monitoring etc. don't worry just get checked.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

it actually depends on your own baseline BP there is not a general safe level. mine was as high as 179/113 but my twins are just fine said:

> True... everyone is different. Mine usually runs really low, which is frustrating because when it starts to climb no one pays that much attention because they still consider me within or just above normal range. At least check your BP regularly and write it down so when you do go into the Dr you can tell them where you have been checking it (try and check it with the same machine as much as possible) and what it has been running. No Dr is gonna do anything about high or low BP without an established baseline.


----------



## addie25

My blood pressure is always normal. My doctor said its simply the blood flow not going to my head as much. I have been ok the last couple days so hoping the dizzy spells are gone. Thanks so much for ur replies. :thumbup:


----------

